# Editing a resort review



## uscav8r (Jun 12, 2015)

I've found that sometimes I've made a typo or other error on a review, or found myself yelling, "Nooooooo!" as I unclick the mouse after selecting the Submit button.

Is there any way to later edit or amend a review that one has submitted?

(I mean actually changing the text vice simply adding photos or other documents.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2015)

not through the submission process no, but if you find something you need/want to edit, click the "contact review manager" link or "suggest update" link on the review page with the details of what you want edited and the review manager will take care of it!


----------

